# Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway Announcement!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win an Emotiva UMC-1 Processor and UPA-5 Amp*









*Emotiva and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away this processor/amp combo system to one lucky winner.

*This giveaway is for our currently active members who have been posting regularly and shown the desire to stick around and help us grow the Shack.
*

This is the announcement thread only... please see the following thread for full details and qualifications:

*Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway!*


----------

